# Help please: Song composer and name



## lancegliser (Jun 9, 2007)

I attended the show from the Trans Siberian Orchestra when it passed through Kansas City last year. I'm not sure how you view their work, but I think it's a nice mix.

One of the pieces they performed sounded unlike the rest though. I'm certain it wasn't by them, and it is not on their CD's.
It featured a lone woman signing "against" or even dueling the instruments. She had no words, just "aha ah ah ah ah" Orchestra mimics "aha ah ah ah."

Is that enough for anyone to suggest what this could be?
I'm new to these forums, so if there's more I need to add I'll be happy to do so.

Thanks.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Hardly enough. You don't know who the composer was? Does the Orchestra have a site, a program...I mean, if it's touring it must have had a plan. Another source might be the organisers of the venue. If I were in your situation I'd go back to the hall, ask them. If they can't tell you, ask who puts on these concerts (like who hires the hall, arranges licensing etc) and see if they have a copy of the program on file.

The only thing I can think of is a concerto for voice and orchestra (Gliere) And many operatic arias have la-la-la-ing in them echoed by the orchestra.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.trans-siberian.com/index-main.php


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

The Trans-Siberian orchestra rarely plays actual Classical music...


----------



## lancegliser (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank you for your reply Fraiser, it's something to look up.
I might find something I like if not it in Airias.

And yes.. I already checked their site. Thanks for linking it.


----------



## lancegliser (Jun 9, 2007)

Morigan said:


> The Trans-Siberian orchestra rarely plays actual Classical music...


True. But you should have more respect for them.

I think they probobly help more people start listening than many formal composers.
people like Bond, TSO, and other mixers are gateways to more listeners.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

lancegliser said:


> True. But you should have more respect for them.
> 
> I think they probobly help more people start listening than many formal composers.
> people like Bond, TSO, and other mixers are gateways to more listeners.


I didn't make to sound disdainful! I respect them quite a bit, although my favourite "fusion" classical-rock/metal band is probably Haggard... They mix a lot of Renaissance music with modern instruments. Oh how I love such things!


----------

